# Have Greyhound credit...do you need a ticket?



## corina (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi all, 
I recently had an amazing time in Australia, but didn't end up using my Greyhound ticket. They were kind enough to give me credit for the full amount $166 AUD and made it transferrable to anyone (all I have to do is call to change the name and pay a transfer fee). This credit is open dated and expires 4 February 2011. 

Will someone who could use this toward the purchase of a ticket please buy it off of me? I would very much appreciate it and I'll gladly pay the transfer fee and even reduce the price of the ticket to $100 AUD.


----------

